# Type 2 Diabetes: Are high blood glucose levels an effect rather than the cause of the disease?



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2018)

Insulin resistance and elevated blood glucose levels are considered to be the cause of type 2 diabetes. However, scientists from the German Cancer Research Center (DKFZ) and Heidelberg University Hospital have now provided evidence that things might be completely different. They showed in flies that elevated levels of the metabolite MG (methylglyoxal) cause the typical diabetic disturbances of the metabolism and lead to insulin resistance, obesity and elevated blood sugar levels.

Type 2 diabetes, a form of diabetes with a typical onset in middle or older age, causes severe health complications including elevated risks for heart disease and strokes, massive blood flow problems in the legs as well as severe damage to eyes, nerves and kidneys. These dangerous late effects are believed to be caused by high blood sugar levels, which develop when the body cells no longer respond to insulin, the regulatory hormone that lowers blood sugar.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/03/180315140710.htm


----------



## trophywench (Mar 18, 2018)

Well isn't a case of 'which came first - the chicken or the egg?' - cos whilst higher BG doesn't happen unless and until 'summat's up' - once it is higher, it aggravates whatever IS up! and the Up, causes higher BG so it's a vicious circle until there's an intervention with either the original cause, or its effects.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 18, 2018)

Couldn’t have put it better myself, Jenny.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 23, 2018)

Now who is chucking all them eggs  ?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 23, 2018)

The egg came first, it was just a dinasour one.  They covered that on the radio just the other day.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 23, 2018)

Northerner said:


> elevated blood glucose levels are considered to be the cause of type 2 diabetes


Is it really?  I didn't consider that possibility.


Northerner said:


> Insulin resistance and elevated blood glucose levels are considered to be the cause of type 2 diabetes.


Well, the insulin resistance causes the elevated blood glucose, so the high BG is a simptom of insulin resistance.  I considered type 2 diabetes to *be* the insulin resistance, not caused by.  Or whatever causes the insulin resistance.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 24, 2018)

Benny G said:


> Reading the article a bit further down the page:
> "Large clinical trials in recent years have shown: Even when blood sugar could be lowered by drugs below the diabetes threshold value, many patients nevertheless developed typical diabetic damage to nerves and kidneys. This suggests that type 2 diabetes might in fact have molecular causes that are independent of insulin and glucose."


That's really depressing.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 24, 2018)

I second that Mark. Makes you wonder if it is all worth it sometimes. Like closing the door after the horse etc. Extremely depressing


----------



## Bubbsie (Mar 24, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> Is it really?  I didn't consider that possibility.
> 
> Well, the insulin resistance causes the elevated blood glucose, so the high BG is a simptom of insulin resistance.  I considered type 2 diabetes to *be* the insulin resistance, not caused by.  Or whatever causes the insulin resistance.


Interesting point Ralph...well put.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 24, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> ...I considered type 2 diabetes to *be* the insulin resistance, not caused by.  Or whatever causes the insulin resistance.


As someone who isn't hugely insulin resistant (and there are a few of us) I would be ok with that statement.  However, I think it will take many years for the NHS to adapt to the thinking that it's more than T1, T2.


----------

